# Two Legs!!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey, despite being my ADHD dog, managed to focus long enough to get two rally novice legs last weekend in Long Sault Ontario. Our first trial ever!! Yeah!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

*VERY* impressive!! :appl:
Soon Casey will be sporting some new, fancy intials :dblthumb2


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go Casey!!!!!!!!!! Watch out world---Casey's on the loose!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Casey!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Go Casey - Go Casey - Go Casey - Go!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Casey!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to go Casey, good job!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now we know why he is the Mighty Casey!!!!!! WAY TO GO BOY!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats to you also on the hard work you put in.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, Great job.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats Casey! Way to Go!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Thank you for all the encouragement. I am back at work after a summer off and haven't had a chance to check in lately! I am concentrating on obedience now, because our rally "season" around here seems over till the spring. Good luck to you all on your endeavors!


----------

